# Personal best



## kozman (Jun 16, 2012)

Fished Sunday with KGONEs crew and friends thanks for letting me fish in the group and thanks to the RATTLER for having me in his shanty and pulling the 13lber through the ice for me. Was a memorable trip for the first time ice fishing looking forward to doing it again. And it will look good on he wall!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Great group we had yesterday, congrats again on that fish, what a slob. Here are the pics I took I emailed them to Rattler as well.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

What a walleye! Can't imagine catching one that big- let alone through the ice. Congrats!


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

That's a real beauty. Very impressive. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

nice fish,
how was the bite ,all day?
you can describe,how you hook that up and drag that out,please details.i am glued to screen,i would like to reed that.

thanks snag


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Congrats again man that was a true giant.


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Awesome meeting you yesterday. Congrats on the beast!

You guys had the right idea leaving when you did. We stuck it out until dark and never had another hit.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

kozman said:


> Fished Sunday with KGONEs crew and friends thanks for letting me fish in the group and thanks to the RATTLER for having me in his shanty and pulling the 13lber through the ice for me. Was a memorable trip for the first time ice fishing looking forward to doing it again. And it will look good on he wall!!


Nice fish !!!!! That made your day !!!!


----------



## rattler (May 22, 2006)

Chris ,
It was a blast having you out there, when i seen the fish in the hole under that ice 
i was a little nervous for you and Me. I new it was a beauty and when i gaffed it and pulled it out. i started to smell something, i thought you sh#t your pants, then i realized that i bumped the fish finder against heater when i leaned over for your fish .
that was a relieve. Did not want to put up with smell the rest of the day , thanks for the ride out and fishing with the group of great guys , kgone, sellfish, Got one and mr mallard, jason, roger, and brother b, it was a good time, the group as a whole did not do very well , i think we got around 13 fish for the 8 of us, the bite was slow but a great time on the lake with friends, and the memory and the look on chris's face when pulled out of the hole was priceless. i think he is hooked for life.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

rattler said:


> Chris ,
> It was a blast having you out there, when i seen the fish in the hole under that ice
> i was a little nervous for you and Me. I new it was a beauty and when i gaffed it and pulled it out. i started to smell something, i thought you sh#t your pants, then i realized that i bumped the fish finder against heater when i leaned over for your fish .
> that was a relieve. Did not want to put up with smell the rest of the day , thanks for the ride out and fishing with the group of great guys , kgone, sellfish, Got one and mr mallard, jason, roger, and brother b, it was a good time, the group as a whole did not do very well , i think we got around 13 fish for the 8 of us, the bite was slow but a great time on the lake with friends, and the memory and the look on chris's face when pulled out of the hole was priceless. i think he is hooked for life.


All that without one F bomb. I'm shocked, our presidents would be proud.


----------



## rattler (May 22, 2006)

you should have been there for the editing he he


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like you guys had a good time. So your saying the pictured fish is 13lbs...?


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

It went 12.12 on my scale and the scale is a half pound light.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

HookEmUp said:


> So your saying the pictured fish is 13lbs...?


Seriously, why? I hope you are questioning it so you can be more familiar with the appearance of a 13lb fish and not questioning the weight itself with doubt.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

HookEmUp said:


> Sounds like you guys had a good time. So your saying the pictured fish is 13lbs...?


Really dude. It as my tape measure too it was 30 1/4 inches 5 of us were standing there when it was measured and weighed. No fish story here. When u don't hold a fish out 35 inches out from ur body they don't look that big....unlike the ones who just posted. Look at Danimals derby fish held at body and they don't look huge. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kozman (Jun 16, 2012)

The taxidermist weighed it on his scale it showed 13 even that's after it dried out for 27 hours


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Kozman- what did you get her on? Jiggin rap, pimple, buckshot, vibe? Just curious. Make any runs or peel out line? Give us a play by play. Congrats. My buddy and friend fished half way between S Bass and Mouse in 25 ft of water and got 8 eyes, largest 9 lbs.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice big wall hanger. Thanks for sharing. Congrats.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm no walleye expert but that looks like a hawg to me! Congrats on that trophy! I don't doubt it went 13, but it would be on my wall either way. Hopefully I luck into something close to that next weekend.


----------



## steelrain (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesome eye man congrats!!!!!!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Great fish and story guys!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Nice hawg! Congrats.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Fish guys . SO nice to have good friends to fish with and share the good times.

Dwayne


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

A great fish, several pounds larger than any Walleye I have caught,, Congrats....


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Great photography ! Greater fish ! A beautiful speciman of a trophy Erie Walleye. Very worthy of wall hanging !!!!!


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Super Nice Congrat's. Sure hope theres a couple of those girls left come soft water. I'm so ready!! Tried the Ice thing Whew is all i got to say. Good job guys!


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

K gonefishin said:


> Really dude. It as my tape measure too it was 30 1/4 inches 5 of us were standing there when it was measured and weighed. No fish story here. When u don't hold a fish out 35 inches out from ur body they don't look that big....unlike the ones who just posted. Look at Danimals derby fish held at body and they don't look huge.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Easy killer. I was just asking if the 13lber was the pictured fish. I never said it wasnt, or called anyone a liar. Pics can make fish seem bigger and smaller. Yes, I admit, in my thread, im holding fish out a ways from my body, so thats why i also posted my buddy holding them closer to his body. And a pic of them on the tailgate. Im not trying to decieve anyone or say that they are 15lblers. Im glad you guys had a good time. Dont bite my head off next time maybe? Thanks.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

HookEmUp said:


> Easy killer. I was just asking if the 13lber was the pictured fish. I never said it wasnt, or called anyone a liar. Pics can make fish seem bigger and smaller. Yes, I admit, in my thread, im holding fish out a ways from my body, so thats why i also posted my buddy holding them closer to his body. And a pic of them on the tailgate. Im not trying to decieve anyone or say that they are 15lblers. Im glad you guys had a good time. Dont bite my head off next time maybe? Thanks.


It's all good man, sorry, sometimes hard to read into people's intent, me and others all though you were questing the fish's weight. Pics are VERY deceiving. 

BTW- nice fish you guys caught. :B


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Handshake...? lol


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

HookEmUp said:


> Handshake...? lol


:Banane35:

Yup


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

what a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice one! Congrats!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on your personal best.............. Shes a beauty..............


----------



## 420smallie (Mar 7, 2012)

nice fish. did you guys kiss n make up?


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

We all gonna have a Waltons moment?


----------

